# First Prop for 2006 Haunt Need Help



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello all I hope everyone is having a great day  And if not remember the sun will come out tommorow bet your bottom dollar that tommorow there will be sun. Ill be here all week try the veal. 
Ok now onto my Problem. For my First prop this year after the $20 challenge, I want to build a old fashion hearse (The Kind pulled by Horses) I remember seeing a link with a pretty easy how to and now I am unable to find it. Can anyone Help a haunter out here in his time of need? Thanks in advance for the help. BobC :jol:


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

here's the plans for the one Hollyberry's family built last year

http://www.hearsefactory.com/restinpetes/hearseplan.jpg

and their modified instructions and photos are here

http://www.bastardrat.com/2005horsedrawnhearsehow-to.html

I want to build one of these, but I have no place to keep it year round...hubby doesn't think it would make a very good planter for the back yard in the off season...lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

"Some people are like slinkies, not really good for anything, but they still make you smile when you push them down a flight of stairs"

Nice Sig line Hella!

note to self - Always have Hella lead.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I want to do a hearse too but I've got the same storage issue as Hella. I did find these great wooden wheels that would be perfect. A little pricey for four of them but the detail would be great.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=47333


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Thank You*

Thanks Hella, Your Hella ova woman.  Anyone else with plans for this monster Im still excepting applications thanks and good luck. BobC :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Now BobC,
You do know besides the 30 posts, you need to have a how available.
So get a creative as you must!

JEFF


----------

